# Kreg - K4 vs K5 vs Porter Cable Quikjig



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I have one from way back when it was just called a Kreg Jig because there was only one, and I get enough use from it that I wouldn't mind upgrading. Biggest difference I see between the K4 and K5 is position of the clamping lever. I'm not doing production but if the K5 really is better then I would spend a few extra bucks on it. Anyone used both?


----------



## bbasiaga (Dec 8, 2012)

I saw both demoed at a wood show last year. I sprung for the K5. It is really well thought out and I think we'll worth the extra bucks. Just not having to fuss with a nut for the clamp pressure is worth it.

Occasionally I think about going up to the self powered unit, but haven't made the leap yet.

Brian


----------



## them700project (Aug 12, 2015)

Im very happy with my k5 can't compare it to the k4 but i feel that the few occasions where larger panels were being drilled i would breakdown and cry if i had to walk around it


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> Im very happy with my k5 can t compare it to the k4 but i feel that the few occasions where larger panels were being drilled i would breakdown and cry if i had to walk around it
> 
> - them700project


Ha, I think you sold me.


----------



## AHuxley (Apr 22, 2009)

> I have one from way back when it was just called a Kreg Jig because there was only one, and I get enough use from it that I wouldn t mind upgrading. Biggest difference I see between the K4 and K5 is position of the clamping lever. I m not doing production but if the K5 really is better then I would spend a few extra bucks on it. Anyone used both?
> 
> - Rick M


The K3 had the clamp in front, the only reason the K4 came out and had the clamp in back is a patent issue that Kreg got called on, the K3 was considered the better jig by most due to the clamp placement. The K5 returns it to the front with a changed mechanism. IMO the K3 is still the best of the three but the K5 is easier to use than the K4. I would not buy a pocket hole jig with the clamp behind the work.

I should sell my K3 now that I have a Kreg Foreman but I still hold onto it.


----------



## Woodchuck2010 (Jan 19, 2016)

K5 for sure. It's usually the same price and has the better clamp, supports, and storage. I bought mine on eBay and got the whole case with screw assortment for free.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

I was looking at upgrading my K2 with a K5, but some reviews said the plastic body on the K5 wasn't as rigid as the all metal K2.

I'm open to having my mind changed by anyone who can compare the two. The K5 system is far more advanced for sure.


----------



## RDan (Jan 14, 2012)

I have the K-4 and the K-5, I sold off my K2 kit when I got the K-4. Started reading about the advantage of the handle in front. I sprung for the K-5 when they offered the new style hand clamp with it. Just when I think about selling my k4, I start using both. The biggest advantage I think is dust collection. The K2 did not have it, and you were limited to one size screw. The new models you have the micro jig and the HD jig that fit it. Dan


----------



## Slider20 (Dec 21, 2016)

I upgraded from my small Kreg Jig to the K4, pretty happy with it. Then about a month later I got a Festool Domino and I don't think I'll be using it much anymore.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> I upgraded from my small Kreg Jig to the K4, pretty happy with it. Then about a month later I got a Festool Domino and I don t think I ll be using it much anymore.
> 
> - Slider20


I haven't checked my lottery tickets tonight. Maybe I'll get lucky and land a Domino too 

Edit: Nope.


----------



## Chashint (Aug 14, 2016)

I have the K4 master kit and I like it.
if buying now I would get the K5.
The K4 base is not a "standard" thickness so you will need to mount it to a table/bench/baseplate and cut work supports to size.
The K5 comes with the work supports. 
While I would like the handle to be in front on the K4 I have long arms and can reach around most work pieces, the built in work support on the K5 base is an even bigger improvement for the way I want to use the jig.


----------



## ohtimberwolf (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm thinking of buying one and would like to know if: Anyone knows if the following issues have been corrected since. The review was quite lengthy and detailed mostly positive. But…

*July 30 2015* This is a portion of the review.

"Why not five stars? Because the K5 jig has failed me twice while clamping wood to the jig. The clamp broke once because a screw came loose under the clamp. The second problem occurred today when the clamp slipped back after pressure was applied. I took the jig apart and a small rubber ball fell out of the main body of the clamp. After examination I determined the ball was deformed somewhat, but other than that I couldn't find anything wrong with the jig. The inside of the jig is mostly plastic, but the key part that holds the clamp's position on the ribbed track is good quality metal (and the screws are metal). I put the jig back together and it works, but I don't know for how long. The rubber ball seems to maintain the pressure that pushes the metal tongue into the ratcheting ribbed track. An odd set up. How long can a rubber ball maintain the needed pressure?

So, 4 stars for the jig. The system it supports is outstanding, but the jig itself seems to have been made in a less than outstanding manner. I cannot give a jig comprised of plastic and a rubber ball in critical locations 5 stars."

Here is the link for the reviews this came from if anyone wants to see the whole thing. 
https://www.amazon.com/Kreg-K5-Pocket-Hole-Jig/product-reviews/B00EF3L9BM/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_hist_4?ie=UTF8&filterByStar=four_star&reviewerType=avp_only_reviews&pageNumber=1


----------



## bryansong (Jan 18, 2017)

I bought the Porter Cable jig recently and love it. you might want to check it out.

https://www.amazon.com/PORTER-CABLE-560-QUIKJIG-Pocket-Hole-Joinery/dp/B004ADJQTO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1485710349&sr=8-1&keywords=porter+cable+pocket+hole+jig


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> I bought the Porter Cable jig recently and love it. you might want to check it out.
> - bryansong


Hmmm, that looks like a nice tool.


----------



## Rob_s (Sep 12, 2016)

> I bought the Porter Cable jig recently and love it. you might want to check it out.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/PORTER-CABLE-560-QUIKJIG-Pocket-Hole-Joinery/dp/B004ADJQTO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1485710349&sr=8-1&keywords=porter+cable+pocket+hole+jig
> 
> - bryansong


Every time I start to upgrade my K4 to a K5, I think of that PC version and get stuck in analysis paralysis.

Is there any kind of dust collection for the PC?


----------



## ohtimberwolf (Dec 17, 2011)

Rob, yes there is, watch this link. Also one of the posts at the site says it can use the dust chute in the alternate position if you let it hang over the end of the bench or board. Bryon thanks for your link. larry


----------



## Rob_s (Sep 12, 2016)

> Rob, yes there is, watch this link. Also one of the posts at the site says it can use the dust chute in the alternate position if you let it hang over the end of the bench or board. Bryon thanks for your link. larry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome, thanks. I forgot I had seen that one!

That plus the alleged discount price from Amazon was enough to get me to bite down on it. I especially like that you can lay the thing flat for doing panels. not that you can't slide the Kreg around on a panel with a clamp, but I think having both options would be good, especially since I was already considering stepping up to a K5.

I bought one of the Kreg HD kits which I like for 2x material (bigger pockets, bigger screws) and I think I'll convert my K4 over to permanent HD usage.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

One thing that deters me from using my Kreg more often is resetting to different sizes so the PC is attractive for that reason alone.


----------



## ohtimberwolf (Dec 17, 2011)

Glad you started this post Rick! I have a lot of cabinet and pantry work to do this spring. When these go on sale I will be getting one. Drove to Manards today and they carry it in stock. HD does not. larry


----------



## bryansong (Jan 18, 2017)

I'll just note here that I've never use a K4 nor K5.

I brought up the Porter Cable I bought and thought I'd mention I think the dust chute works great.

Like one of the videos I mounted mine to a piece of plywood.

Bryan


----------



## hotbyte (Apr 3, 2010)

Like several others have mentioned, I got the K4 just before K5 came out. I had seen the K3 online and could not understand why they moved handle to back. I've not done any panels large enough for the rear handle to be an issue but can certainly see it happening. I have seen videos of a K4 with pneumatic clamp with foot switch.


----------



## AHuxley (Apr 22, 2009)

> Glad you started this post Rick! *I have a lot of cabinet and pantry work* to do this spring. When these go on sale I will be getting one. Drove to Manards today and they carry it in stock. HD does not. larry
> 
> - ohtimberwolf


With "a lot" to do at one time do yourself a favor and get a Kreg Forman, you will thank me.


----------



## ohtimberwolf (Dec 17, 2011)

AHuxley, thanks for the info, I will check it out. Always looking for an easier way to do something if I can afford it.
larry

Update: I saw the video, it is a great tool. When I say a lot to do at one time (to me) I'm talking about an entire re-do of our kitchen with at least two pantries and a lot of pull out shelves and storage doors. Still with the money I'm saving doing the job myself, priced right, it might work out well.  Still need to check out the price though. larry


----------



## ohtimberwolf (Dec 17, 2011)

AHuxley, I guess I'll have to get over sticker shock but it is in the running for sure. Thanks larry


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Update. I delayed buying the PC and the price shot up. It finally came back down so no more hesitation, I ordered it. Thanks all for the input.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

My OLD K2 still works like a champ. Gonna stay with it for a few more iterations.
Bill


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> My OLD K2 still works like a champ. Gonna stay with it for a few more iterations.
> Bill
> 
> - Bill White


+1. Just used it about an hour ago in fact.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

I have the K1 (the old aluminum) model, the K3, 4 and 5. The K1 and K3 get used, the 4 & 5 never get used other than testing them out when I first got them.

My two favorites,



















I seldom use pocket hole except face frames. I'm no Anna White I guess. The k3 can be a god send in the field from time to time. I keep one in my tool bag.


----------



## SignWave (Feb 2, 2010)

I looked at the K4 vs. K5 for a while but couldn't justify the price for pocket holes. As with AlaskaGuy, I don't use them for much. I ended up with the HF version, which works fine for me. I also have the Mini kit that I can use on larger pieces that I cannot get in the HF jig.

I use Kreg screws, FWIW. HF fasteners are not worth the money saved.


----------



## Rob_s (Sep 12, 2016)

So as mentioned I have a K4, a bunch of widgets for it, and now the PC. I wish I'd have just bought the K5. What I didn't think of when buying the PC is that I'm already pretty vested in the Kreg-iverse Andre not selling or giving the Kreg stuff away anytime soon and kind of can't since I have the Kreg HD and the PC doesn't really do that job.

The fact that the Leeg stuff operates as a system is really nice, and the limits of the PC means I'm still going back to some Kreg tools. The upshot is, I can't get by with *just* the PC, and my thought is that if I have to have eve one Kreg too, I might as well stay with the Kreg system.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Rob I'm not really following your post, not enough details. How are you heavily invested in kregverse, how does that affect things, and where is the PC not working for you? When I originally researched the PC, I found a number of reviews by people who had a k5 or k4 and switched to the PC and liked it much better. I was originally going to buy Kreg, but it was reviews that changed my mind.


----------



## Rob_s (Sep 12, 2016)

I guess heavily invested is the wrong term. But I do have the HD, the mini, and a bunch of other odds and ends that are Kreg-specific. It's not like we're talking about hundreds of dollars, but had I bought a K5 they'd all work in that too. With the PC you're stuck with what you're stuck with, and it doesn't work as well with greater-than 3/4" material nor less-than 3/4" material, so the auto-adjust is just a gimmick IMO.

Bottom line, I like the Kreg HD, the PC doesn't do what the HD does, and if I'm going to have one Kreg tool then I would prefer to have the interchangability that comes with having them all be Kreg.

Once I got the HD, I don't change for thickness. I use the K4 set up with the HD and the PC to run 3/4" material. I'm not really using any other thicknesses. Pocket holes don't work for me in less-than 3/4" material (even the mini, I have that too) so I'm only setting up the HD K4 for 1.5" material, and I'd set the K5 up for 3/4" material and be done.

The PC is also bulky, heavy, and has other quirks that I'm not super happy about.

Just personal preference I guess. I wish I'd bought a K5 instead of the PC and not bothered getting off script.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks Rob.

Mine will be here today, I'm actually loafing, waiting on it to show so I can use it right away. I'll let everyone know what I think.


----------



## Gilley23 (May 9, 2017)

So, whatcha think?



> Thanks Rob.
> 
> Mine will be here today, I m actually loafing, waiting on it to show so I can use it right away. I ll let everyone know what I think.
> 
> - Rick M


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

My Kreg is one of the early blue plastic ones. I think they were just called Kreg Jigs back then.

I really like it so far. Much less mess. I like that the chips can evacuate unlike my old Kreg where I have to pump the bit in and out because the only pathway for chip ejection is the drill sleeve. That makes drilling so much faster and requires less effort. I think the Kreg makes cleaner holes but that doesn't matter for my purpose. And I don't have to bother with a hand clamp. I tested on 5/8 particle board (scrap bin) and then on two partitions for a vanity. I wanted to test on a 2×4 but don't have any.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> My Kreg is one of the early blue plastic ones.


My K2 is cast aluminum. No blue plastic at all.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> My K2 is cast aluminum. No blue plastic at all.
> - RichTaylor


I posted that because someone would ask which Kreg I have, but I enjoyed Rich Taylor trivia time, lol. But since we are on the subject, do the other Kreg jigs have a way to eject chips?


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> My K2 is cast aluminum. No blue plastic at all.
> - RichTaylor
> 
> I posted that because someone would ask which Kreg I have, but I enjoyed Rich Taylor trivia time, lol. But since we are on the subject, do the other Kreg jigs have a way to eject chips?
> ...


 I have no idea, and since the K2 suits my limited needs for pocket screw jigs, I'll not be likely to find out. Here's hoping that PC is the bee's knees. It looks pretty cool. It's funny how anal folks get about how what they use is the gospel.

P.S. Do not challenge me in Trivial Pursuit. I'm the most trivial guy out there.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> I have no idea, and since the K2 suits my limited needs for pocket screw jigs, I ll not be likely to find out. ...
> - RichTaylor


Kreg has it on their website: https://www.kregtool.com/about-us/news/company-news/the-kreg-jig-timeline.aspx

Apparently they added the chip port during the K2 days. Mine does have a name, it is called the R2 Rocket Pocket Hole Jig, which Kreg has left off their timeline.


----------



## Gilley23 (May 9, 2017)

Kreg has an accessory to attach a vacuum. It does a pretty good job of ejecting the chips but it still needs to be cleaned every couple of holes.


> My K2 is cast aluminum. No blue plastic at all.
> - RichTaylor
> 
> I posted that because someone would ask which Kreg I have, but I enjoyed Rich Taylor trivia time, lol. But since we are on the subject, do the other Kreg jigs have a way to eject chips?
> ...


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

10 day update. So far I've used this on material from 5/8 - 1-1/2 inch thick, no problems at all. I squirt the drill bit once with a shot of WD40 or PB Blaster before each use. The oil does not show up on the wood. Largest board so far was a 2×12x36, no trouble at all. I'm loving this thing.


----------



## BenDupre (Jan 23, 2017)

PC Quick Jig is the sh** Its beefy, made of metal, works vertically or horizontally, Automatically adjusts to wood thickness, use standard 2×4 for long workpiece support. Adjustible drilling spacing. Good dust collection but only in vertical position. Adjustible positioning stop. No need to set the stop collar. Readout on the side tells you what screw length to use.

And Menards sells it for $156 which is only slightly more than a K5.























































Check out some of the Youtube demos to see it in action


----------

